# Best Non Iron Shirts



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I searched and the forum has several threads about the best shirts. But, I'm looking for information that is more recent and also about non iron shirts. 

I know many forum members espouse the slightly wrinkled slightly worn look for dress shirts. for me it's a matter of taste. Right now I'm wearing a RL Polo OCBD and it has that comfortable softly worn look. I like it with jeans and when I'm more casual. For me (and I recognize this is just a matter of taste), I don't like my shirts to look wrinkled at work. I want crisp creases. So, my question is about non iron shirts. I used to really love the Joseph A Bank traveler shirts. But, I have found that the non iron crispness slowly disappears. The sizing also seems inconsistent. I have a couple of BB non iron and they do seem to stay non iron for a long time. They are probably the best I have tried so far. But, if I'm wearing dress shirts every day, I need a lot and they still wear. It's expensive to wear only the BB shirts. 

How are the other major brands of non-iron? 

I I have a few Stafford non iron and for a very inexpensive shirt they serve their purpose. But, for me I just have to get rid of them after a year. I have never tried the LE non iron. What are they like? What about the Charles Tyrwhitt or Paul Frederick shirts?


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

When you begin your sartorial journey into the non-iron shirt realm, know that there are passionate men on both sides of the fence.

I personally would NOT wear non iron....but, for the sake of my dear wife, who is so gracious to iron my shirts for me regularly, I get them.

Therefore, I feel myself to be fairly knowledgeable in this department.

I will heartily agree that BB shirts are overpriced, by about 25% on average. They are at the top of the tier when it come to mid-tier non iron shirts, but, their expensiveness makes them a bit undesired. If you can get in on the BB super-sales and score the shirts for around the $40 mark, then I would stock up, like, buy 5-10 of them.....

Now we come to CT, which IMHO, represent the best value of any shirts out there. I recently bought them for $29 a piece.....which was incredible and I got to actually pick the ones I wanted and was not at the mercy of getting the ones no one else wanted that were left over at end of season.

Paul Fredrick are good as well, and can get had at certain times for a deep discount. Some of their offerings are a bit outlandish, but if you can stick with the basics, its all good.

I hope this helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Watchman said:


> When you begin your sartorial journey into the non-iron shirt realm, know that there are passionate men on both sides of the fence.
> 
> I personally would NOT wear non iron....but, for the sake of my dear wife, who is so gracious to iron my shirts for me regularly, I get them.
> 
> ...


If I could find the BB shirts for $40 I would definitely buy several. We don't have a BB store in Wichita and I must not be searching the web the right way or at the right time because they are having a big sale now and the best I can find is $59 (which is the best price I found to date and probably a good price!)

i guess CT is Charles Tyrwhitt. I'm glad to hear good things about them.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> If I could find the BB shirts for $40 I would definitely buy several. We don't have a BB store in Wichita and I must not be searching the web the right way or at the right time because they are having a big sale now and the best I can find is $59 (which is the best price I found to date and probably a good price!)
> 
> i guess CT is Charles Tyrwhitt. I'm glad to hear good things about them.


Right now isn't a real sale. It's one of their faux clearance sales where they give you a slightly higher percentage off some of their clearance merchandise. It doesn't seem like the prices on most of it even move.

The best you can hope to do is hit one of their big regular sales (30% corporate sale or I think they have a 40% sale at some point [maybe after christmas?]) during a time when they have their shirts 3 for $229. Those sales are on their current stuff and often their clearance stuff too. The 30% sale would bring current shirts down to $53.44 a piece, and the 40% sale would make them $45.80 a piece. These sales generally also apply to the clearance stuff, which would bring those shirts down from $59 accordingly. Your best bet is to look at this as a marathon instead of a sprint and slowly build your wardrobe of shirts.

As for the CT suggestion, I'm only mildly familiar with their shirts, so I can't really chime in on how they hold up or wear. If you find that you like them, the price is certainly lower than BB.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Watchman is correct about passion on both sides, but you don't want us to wade into that. Nor would you probably grasp onto the lifeline we would so desperately like to reel out to you. So, having said that and saying it in the colorful way I enjoy saying stuff, it seems by _best_, you mean toughest and long-lasting at the best price. Close? Then check out the $19.99 white shirt with three collar choices and free monogramming that Paul Frederick often offers. Watchman has also mentioned PF. And check out Costco's Kirkland from re-sellers on eBay, often for $14.99. The quality level is somewhat above okay and jumps really high when compared to their price.

Now this. Your experience with non-iron is the opposite of mine. Whatever chemical the shirt is dipped in to make it wrinkle-free also makes it crease-free, meaning that since a crease is just an ironed-in wrinkle and since the shirt is wrinkle free it's also crease free in that it's impossible to get the sharp, crisp line that you can from a chem-free shirt. And because this is also true of 60/40 cotton/poly, despite non-irons being all-cotton, non-irons always wear and look like 60/40 to me. So you could really save by forgoing the all-cotton thing altogether and opting for 60/40. Just a thought, albeit a really swell one.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow. I thought no-iron was anathema to the trad forum.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Trad-ish said:


> Wow. I thought no-iron was anathema to the trad forum.


Im sure it is. That's why I put all those caveats about how this is just my own thoughts and a matter of taste.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Peak and Pine said:


> Watchman is correct about passion on both sides, but you don't want us to wade into that. Nor would you probably grasp onto the lifeline we would so desperately like to reel out to you. So, having said that and saying it in the colorful way I enjoy saying stuff, it seems by _best_, you mean toughest and long-lasting at the best price. Close? Then check out the $19.99 white shirt with three collar choices and free monogramming that Paul Frederick often offers. Watchman has also mentioned PF. And check out Costco's Kirkland from re-sellers on eBay, often for $14.99. The quality level is somewhat above okay and jumps really high when compared to their price.
> 
> Now this. Your experience with non-iron is the opposite of mine. Whatever chemical the shirt is dipped in to make it wrinkle-free also makes it crease-free, meaning that since a crease is just an ironed-in wrinkle and since the shirt is wrinkle free it's also crease free in that it's impossible to get the sharp, crisp line that you can from a chem-free shirt. And because this is also true of 60/40 cotton/poly, despite non-irons being all-cotton, non-irons always wear and look like 60/40 to me. So you could really save by forgoing the all-cotton thing altogether and opting for 60/40. Just a thought, albeit a really swell one.


i have a BB Non iron that has a crease down the sleeve. It stays all day. After a few washings I have to touch it up again. My only complaints about the BB is the price AND they still seem to wear nearly as fast as the others. But, they are definitely better about being wrinkle free or close to it.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Peak and Pine said:


> Watchman is correct about passion on both sides, but you don't want us to wade into that. Nor would you probably grasp onto the lifeline we would so desperately like to reel out to you. So, having said that and saying it in the colorful way I enjoy saying stuff, it seems by _best_, you mean toughest and long-lasting at the best price. Close? Then check out the $19.99 white shirt with three collar choices and free monogramming that Paul Frederick often offers. Watchman has also mentioned PF. And check out Costco's Kirkland from re-sellers on eBay, often for $14.99. The quality level is somewhat above okay and jumps really high when compared to their price.
> 
> Now this. Your experience with non-iron is the opposite of mine. Whatever chemical the shirt is dipped in to make it wrinkle-free also makes it crease-free, meaning that since a crease is just an ironed-in wrinkle and since the shirt is wrinkle free it's also crease free in that it's impossible to get the sharp, crisp line that you can from a chem-free shirt. And because this is also true of 60/40 cotton/poly, despite non-irons being all-cotton, non-irons always wear and look like 60/40 to me. So you could really save by forgoing the all-cotton thing altogether and opting for 60/40. Just a thought, albeit a really swell one.


In my vernacular "best" was intended to reflect durability and price. But, I was also placing a lot of value on the shirt that looks the least wrinkled at the end of a long day.

If I'm in trial and im wearing a must iron shirt it will look like I slept in it when we come back for the afternoon. Now that I look back on it, the shirts that looked the worst are the ones that were starched. But even a must iron shirt with no starch will look bad after a 12 hour day. Maybe it's the fit of the shirts. If I have a complicated trial especially a long one, I'll lose a lot of weight getting ready and especially during trial. (Maybe that could be my weight loss plan -- just have more trials! )


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So you guys have me curious... how do CT and PF non-irons perform? About the same as BB's or less?

NOT THAT I WOULD EVER WEAR A NON IRON SHIRT NO SIREE.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like BB. I will say I have a few of LE non irons in the tailored fit and they are great too for the price.


----------



## Natsoi (Mar 20, 2013)

I have some Brooks Brothers and Thomas Pink non-irons. IMO they should be called "easy irons". But for a shirt which works while you're travelling or when you spill your breakfast down yourself just before leaving the house they are pretty useful. They are not as soft and nice as non-irons but I think they are a good shirt.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Nobleprofessor said:


> But even a must iron shirt with no starch will look bad after a 12 hour day.


As will a tee shirt and jeans. Or anything worn for 12 hours. Didn't know you were wearing a shirt while in public for that long. So a suggestion: change at break. Tie too. Man, he's clean and natty, they'll think. But you're price-conscious as am I. So another suggestion: my best shirts are Polo Regents, MSRP currently of $88. No pocket and no pony. TJ Maxx sometimes has them, as does eBay, for $25. That's where mine come from. Uh, oh tho, they're must-iron I just realize, but there's got to be something comparable in non-iron.

Didn't know you were an attorney. I like lawyers. Like the way they reason. But I liked you even before i knew what you do.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a non-iron shirt guy. With 2 Young kids, I don't have time to iron a bunch of shirts.

My closet is mainly filled with BB non-irons. I'm in Canada and there's no local BB stores. From time to time, we visit the outlets in Vermont and New York State. Often, BB will have a clearance area at the back of the stores and I've scored quite a few shirts (whether dress or casual) for 40 to 60% off the regular tagged price.

The best time to buy BB shirts is their Thanksgiving sale. Check out for that in a few weeks.

I've also discovered Kirkland (Costco) shirts. They are thinner than BB's and their "non-iron-ness" is not as magnificient as BB's but they are very serviceable and for the price they can do the trick.

For special occasions, e.g. court attendances (which I haven't done in a decade), a BB non-iron will certainly do the trick.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

I've yet to find a cotton shirt that is "Non-Iron". The only shirts that I've never had to iron are my wool shirts and some of my polo shirts and Guayaberas (and that one 1970s polyester shirt that was too cool to resist; it's not that bad in 90-Degree "F" weather).

-Quetzal


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I seem to recall Billax, here or elsewhere, mentioning how he makes us of non-iron shirts for travel purposes. Perhaps he could chime in here with his preferences.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Jovan said:


> So you guys have me curious... how do CT and PF non-irons perform? About the same as BB's or less?
> 
> NOT THAT I WOULD EVER WEAR A NON IRON SHIRT NO SIREE.


As I laid in bed last night musing about this thread, I asked my wife which non-irons are better between BB, CT and PF and she felt that BB and CT were tied. She is the foremost authority on the subject as far as I am concerned, due to her vast experience of handling the shirts.....ironing them 4-5 days a week on average for quite some time now.

PF can be had the cheapest out of the 3 brands and my wife felt that they were "good" but finished last. The advantage that PF has is their pricing. I think right now everything is 20% off. You can catch their shirts on clearance marked down and then double up with a promo code and knock the price down as low as $20-25 a shirt and that is a steal.

CT is offering a deal right now, if you buy one of their shirts for $39 you get a free tie.....which is a killer deal.

https://www.ctshirts.com/default.aspx?q=qcast1|||||||||||||||

Again, I feel strongly with my wife that CT and BB are on the same level for sure if not tied. But the overpriced BB make the CT a better deal IMHO.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt that they're from the same Malaysian factory as every other shirt seems to be made now. Thanks!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Watchman said:


> If you can get in on the BB super-sales and score the shirts for around the $40 mark, then I would stock up, like, buy 5-10 of them.....
> 
> Thanks!


Similarly, if I could go to my bank tomorrow and exchange $20 bills even up for $50 bills, I would stay there all day until they made me leave...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I like the Lands End plain white and blue point collar non-irons for wearing with suits. With sales and promos and overstocks they can be had fairly cheaply and the Teflon lasts a long time.

The LL Bean non-iron pinpoint buttondown is good too.

I wash these shirts in warm water and give them about 10 minutes in the dryer, then hang dry the rest of the way.


----------



## colorvision (Aug 7, 2014)

I haven't worn my two Kirkland shirts since I got some from CT. They looked fine for a few washes before the collar became misshapen and colors began to fade. All my CT shirts hang pretty well, and don't appear overly "shiny" (for lack of a better word). Some need refreshing with an iron more often than others, but this may reflect differences in fabric more than variation in quality. However, it does seem that some are of higher quality than others. My favorites were a pair of 17.5/36 in white with blue grid check, which I didn't see offered on their website today, and which I'll list for cheap on the sales forum at some point.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned L.L. Bean's wrinkle-resistant OCBD. I've tried lots of no-iron shirts, and it's the one that works best for me:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/344...nt-classic-oxford-cloth-shirt-traditional-fit


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

bd79cc said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned L.L. Bean's wrinkle-resistant OCBD. I've tried lots of no-iron shirts, and it's the one that works best for me:
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/344...nt-classic-oxford-cloth-shirt-traditional-fit


i definitely asked about them, but you are the first to comment about them.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I remain a big fan of Eton's shirts. Fabulous fabrics and a variety of fits, occasionally on sale.


----------



## jf-intels (Sep 21, 2014)

What are BB shirts? 

Why are non iron shirts bad? Do they even work? When I take my clothes out of the machine wash they look absolutely wrinkled and disgusting and I can't imagine wearing them without ironing unless they are t-shirts

My google search:
best buy
brookes brothers
and a few others that would not make sense in this case but I don't see what brookes brothers or best buy have to do with ironing shirts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brooks Brothers. I'd say they have a lot of relevancy to shirts.  They offer non-iron, but unfortunately seem to _only_ offer that type at their retail stores now to the chagrin of many here.

Non-iron shirts are frowned upon by many menswear enthusiasts because they don't have as nice of a hand, breathe well, or generally feel as good in quality as a "must-iron" shirt. On the other hand, they do cut down on time spent ironing shirts or money used sending them to cleaners.

It depends on who you ask as to how effective the treatment is. The BB ones come out nearly wrinkle free for me, but may require some steaming to get out any rumpling. Hanging in the bathroom during a shower seems to do the trick. The cheap ones you get at department stores don't work quite as well.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

jf-intels said:


> What are BB shirts?
> 
> Why are non iron shirts bad? Do they even work? When I take my clothes out of the machine wash they look absolutely wrinkled and disgusting and I can't imagine wearing them without ironing unless they are t-shirts
> 
> ...


BB is Brooks Brothers

My pick would be Charles Tyrwhitt(CT) I have quite a few that I use while traveling especially, I jus hang them overnight and they look nice the next day 
I have BB as well, but somehow I prefer the fit of CT.


----------



## jf-intels (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks.



Jovan said:


> Brooks Brothers. I'd say they have a lot of relevancy to shirts.  They offer non-iron, but unfortunately seem to _only_ offer that type at their retail stores now to the chagrin of many here.
> 
> Non-iron shirts are frowned upon by many menswear enthusiasts because they don't have as nice of a hand, breathe well, or generally feel as good in quality as a "must-iron" shirt. On the other hand, they do cut down on time spent ironing shirts or money used sending them to cleaners.
> 
> It depends on who you ask as to how effective the treatment is. The BB ones come out nearly wrinkle free for me, but may require some steaming to get out any rumpling. Hanging in the bathroom during a shower seems to do the trick. The cheap ones you get at department stores don't work quite as well.


"nice of a hand" =? 
People will always say google it first, but rhe first result in google is pretty funny if you search "nice of a hand" the first few results are almost entirely about Poker.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

https://alittledesignhelp.com/what-is-the-hand-of-a-fabric/


----------



## freeasabird (Jun 29, 2014)

Agree with bd79cc. LL Bean "wrinkle-resistant" is worth having. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moncur (Oct 7, 2014)

I Know that many of us trads hate the pony on the Ralph Lauren shirts... For me, I have absolutely no problem with it, as long as I'm not wearing it every day. With that said, I absolutely love the Ralph Lauren ocbd. They can often be found at affordable prices and imho they feel and wear great. BB also has a great comfortable ocbd but as others have mentioned, the price is considerably steeper. I'd reccomend a variety


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

RLP shirts are okay provided you are not paying full freight for them (which they are not worth). I don't wear them with ties as the collar has no roll and is a bit small.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

freeasabird said:


> Agree with bd79cc. LL Bean "wrinkle-resistant" is worth having.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones are these? Are they Non Iron as well?


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Cosco's Kirkland non iron ppbd is really nice, van Huesen makes a great wrinkled free shirt, I've worn the latter for longer periods only to hand wash the collar and hang dry and it still has the wrinkle free look. It doesn't feel as rough as my Kirkland or bb non iron shirt for some reason. These are cheaper alternatives to the top brands which I wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am impressed by Brooks Bros. many say stiff don't breathe but I starch my shirts anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dcr5468 said:


> I am impressed by Brooks Bros. many say stiff don't breathe but I starch my shirts anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first shirt from Brooks was a white slim fit non-iron french cuff. I wore it twice and was absolutely miserable both times- the shirt was so unbreathable that I was able to literally wrong out my undershirt after wearing it for a couple hours. No sweat stains or wet spots on the shirt though, the sweat just stayed on the inside.

i have also had skin reactions to starch, so I stick with natural fibers and iron every night.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Brooks Brothers. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. They look the best, they last the longest and they are not overly expensive. They were the go-to shirt on the 2012 campaign trail, according to the New York Times:

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/travel/tips-from-political-reporters.html

I much prefer must-iron shirts, but everyone needs at least a few non-irons in the closet for travel and those mornings when you find yourself out of ironed shirts and out of time. That's just reality.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I have had the BB ones and they are good, but the elbows wear out quickly, so I think they're overpriced. I recently bought two Kirkland ones, which are ok but an odd flat slate blue - not the true light blue of the BBs. 

I may try JAB next for the price consideration.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

paper clip said:


> I have had the BB ones and they are good, but the elbows wear out quickly, so I think they're overpriced. I recently bought two Kirkland ones, which are ok but an odd flat slate blue - not the true light blue of the BBs.
> 
> I may try JAB next for the price consideration.


Yeah true, but BB ones are of too good quality


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

fiftyforfifty said:


> Yeah true, but BB ones are of too good quality


Partial to

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordst...mail_tran-_-071314-_-prod_review-_-proddescr1


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Another +1 for BB non-irons. Even if made in Malaysia, they've held up well for me. And if Im not mistaken, Brooks was the pioneer of the non-iron shirt, so may as well keep with the classic.

I know its heresy to say, but I actually prefer non-irons for "nicer" occasions: interviews, galas, work presentations, etc. On top of lesser wrinkles they tend to give off a stiffer, formal aesthetic than a must-iron. Adds a cleaner sheen under my suit or blazer....then again I also hear the treatment chemicals are bad for your health lol.

Stock up during the BB Corp. Sale (30% off on top of everyday deal 3 shirts for $229 = ~$53 per shirt).


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

In an odd way, I think that wrinkles in one's shirt are becoming a sign of a well-dressed person. Not wrinkles everywhere, of course, but just at the elbows. When I see that, almost invariably, the rest of the outfit is sharp.



inq89 said:


> Another +1 for BB non-irons. Even if made in Malaysia, they've held up well for me. And if Im not mistaken, Brooks was the pioneer of the non-iron shirt, so may as well keep with the classic.
> 
> *I know its heresy to say, but I actually prefer non-irons for "nicer" occasions: interviews, galas, work presentations, etc. On top of lesser wrinkles they tend to give off a stiffer, formal aesthetic than a must-iron.* Adds a cleaner sheen under my suit or blazer....then again I also hear the treatment chemicals are bad for your health lol.
> 
> Stock up during the BB Corp. Sale (30% off on top of everyday deal 3 shirts for $229 = ~$53 per shirt).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wise, wise words. This is about all you need to know on the subject.

My non-iron Brooks have been life savers, this crazy summer.



32rollandrock said:


> Brooks Brothers. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. They look the best, they last the longest and they are not overly expensive. They were the go-to shirt on the 2012 campaign trail, according to the New York Times:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/travel/tips-from-political-reporters.html
> 
> I much prefer must-iron shirts, but everyone needs at least a few non-irons in the closet for travel and those mornings when you find yourself out of ironed shirts and out of time. That's just reality.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree that the BB non iron are a solid choice. They are my go to dress shirt for the price. It's best to get them at the store because some materials are softer, thinner, and more breathable than others.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

32rollandrock is spot on. I have been wearing the non-iron for years. I don't understand the need to iron your own shirts, but I understand those who do. I have all my shirts laundered and the BB shirts have held up well over time. I must admit though, I have never paid full price.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think most of the non-iron BB dress shirts qualify for the usual 3-shirt discount. Best times to buy, of course, are on the 30-percent corporate membership sales and the Christmastime sale.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I think most of the non-iron BB dress shirts qualify for the usual 3-shirt discount. Best times to buy, of course, are on the 30-percent corporate membership sales and the Christmastime sale.


When does the Corporate sale typically happen? What time of the year?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> When does the Corporate sale typically happen? What time of the year?


Usually twice a year. It just happened a few weeks ago, so the next one will be next September-October.


----------

